# Allen County Monster



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Below is a photo of a deer that a young man arrowed and he brought it by to show my son and weigh the beast. The buck has 11 points with a 20 inch spread the longest tines were 10 1/2 inches long, the weight of the deer was 230 lbs dressed, a huge deer by any means. Just thought I would share a photo of a deer that came through the garage. The 19 year old said a doe was feeding in front of him as he was in his dads stand, he was ready to release when the buck walked out into the field edge. I did not even get the kids name, and that is not him holding the deer in photo. Neck Swollen in this animal. Bluffton, Ohio was nearest town.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Yikes thats gettin close to home LOL Glad to see a stud buck come from the area!


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great deer. I still haven't seen any rut activity in Allen county.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's an awesome deer. congrats to the young hunter.
sherman


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

man that rack is thick


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, a lot of mass in that rack! And 230 dressed means about 3 bills on the hoof! And that deer looks it! What a hoss!


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Thick deer for sure! Thanks for sharing the photo, but if come upon some any more photos of that brute it would be awesome.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry for the mess but this weekend two other deer were harvested also, I had one 110 lb doe, year and a half and then a visiting hunter bagged the yearling. We were cleaning and boning them when this brute was delivered for weighing. We had a scale and he wanted a weight on the deer. As you can see compared to a yearling. You asked for another photo so here is another one with a full body view. We had a good crowd over to see this deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good grief! That buck's neck is about as thick as the doe's body!


----------

